

Boba.js: a JavaScript library for Google Analytics - athaeryn
http://boba.space150.com

======
bckmn
I actually wrote a slick version of this a few months ago. No jQuery
dependency, fully configurable:
[https://github.com/jbckmn/gatrack.js](https://github.com/jbckmn/gatrack.js)

~~~
ybv
This is pretty sweet, actually.

------
antjanus
This is pretty awesome. GA isn't the easiest thing to work with, nor the most
semantical. Boba seems to add some sense into the entire ordeal.

Cool stuff! :)

~~~
gk1
Have you tried using Google Tag Manager? It does most of this through a simple
UI, which means less work/frustration for developers.

~~~
iamchrisle
Google Tag Manager is great!

Pros: \- It's good at dealing with older browsers \- It's async (non blocking)
\- Simple to implement \- No dependencies

Cons: \- UI is simple but workflow is a little confusing at first \- Not
"plug-and-play". Still requires a little working knowledge about Google
Analytics.

~~~
gk1
> ...workflow is a little confusing at first - Not "plug-and-play".

Agreed. It took me some time to get used to it, but after that I've come to
really like it and recommend it to many companies. (Occasionally I even do the
setup as a short-term consulting job.)

> Still requires a little working knowledge about Google Analytics.

Definitely. A tool is only helpful if you know the thing you're using it on.

------
bshimmin
What a beautiful illustration and web site for 104 lines of (admittedly quite
useful) JavaScript!

------
basicallydan
Looks great! Why "Boba" though? Just a fan of the bounty hunter?

~~~
athaeryn
Thanks! A fan, and since he tracks things in space it seemed like enough of a
connection. :)

------
timboslice
Awesome abstraction. Loving the "watch" feature

------
james33
It is too bad it requires jQuery, looks useful otherwise.

~~~
athaeryn
I've considered removing the dependency, but I'm not quite sure how I want to
go about it. It's something I'd like to do, certainly, but as we use jQuery on
pretty much all of our projects there wasn't too much motivation to ditch it.

Feel free to open an issue—or even better, send a pull request—on GitHub. :)

